
The Wisdom Race Is Heating Up - dtawfik1
http://edge.org/response-detail/26687
======
EvanPlaice
Hey look Ma! A physicist who also happens to be a social sciences expert! /s

Ultracrepidarianism: When a source is quoted outside their expertise, as if
expertise in one field extended to another.

I'm no _expert_ on logical fallacies but Edge.org smells like it's chock full
of bullshit artists.

See Also:

\- a zoologist who is also an expert on religion

\- an astrophysicist who is also an expert on evolution

\- a linguist who is also an expert on capitalism

